# Antrim Trout



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone know if Antrim has been stocked yet?
ODNR website says "No Later than 10APR" , which makes sense that they wouldn't give you a exact date this year to avoid crowds.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I assumed they would do it the week of, so, should be anytime this week. Mt Gilead should be stocked I think.


----------



## Flyin40 (May 28, 2012)

The few times I have been trout fishing After dtovkingthe trout are jumping out of the water. Not a ton but can def identify that they are trout. Is this common for stocked trout?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Flyin40 said:


> The few times I have been trout fishing After dtovkingthe trout are jumping out of the water. Not a ton but can def identify that they are trout. Is this common for stocked trout?


Yes, I think its behavior they learn from the nursery because they are fed with floating pellets


----------



## Flyin40 (May 28, 2012)

I fished the Blue Lime park and caught trout after they released them last week and they where jumping out of the water. Went to Antrim yesterday and not a bite. Fished for a couple hours and didn’t see one fish break the surface. So I’m guessing they haven’t released them there yet.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

If you’re interested in fishing for them why not give it a go now? I imagine there’s still plenty in there from previous years. There’s several other species in there as well. My pb smallie for many years came out of there. One spring I picked up a 7 lb rainbow on a minnow there and a record Saugeye was taken there once upon a time. Used to catch plenty of crappie there on the E. side.
Early or late will help IMHO.
Go get ‘em.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Gottagofishn said:


> If you’re interested in fishing for them why not give it a go now? I imagine there’s still plenty in there from previous years. There’s several other species in there as well. My pb smallie for many years came out of there. One spring I picked up a 7 lb rainbow on a minnow there and a record Saugeye was taken there once upon a time. Used to catch plenty of crappie there on the E. side.
> Early or late will help IMHO.
> Go get ‘em.


I've always wondered if any survive. 
I never got a chance to fish it when they would put in the big ole "breeders" is what I've herd them referred to as. 
I used to fish a paylake way back when for channel cats and trout. Was there one day around 4th of July and seen dozens of trout cruising the banks. I tried fishi g for them but couldnt get any to bite. I was shocked to see that many that late in the year. It was a hot summer to.... 
Guess u never know


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Gottagofishn said:


> If you’re interested in fishing for them why not give it a go now? I imagine there’s still plenty in there from previous years. There’s several other species in there as well. My pb smallie for many years came out of there. One spring I picked up a 7 lb rainbow on a minnow there and a record Saugeye was taken there once upon a time. Used to catch plenty of crappie there on the E. side.
> Early or late will help IMHO.
> Go get ‘em.


Shhhh!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

One of my good friends has slayed the trout that was released in Forked Run State Park in southern Ohio. He has limited out everyday since they released them.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I've always wondered if any survive.
> I never got a chance to fish it when they would put in the big ole "breeders" is what I've herd them referred to as.
> I used to fish a paylake way back when for channel cats and trout. Was there one day around 4th of July and seen dozens of trout cruising the banks. I tried fishi g for them but couldnt get any to bite. I was shocked to see that many that late in the year. It was a hot summer to....
> Guess u never know


I'm fairly certain that many survive well past the stocking , I have both caught them late into the summer, fall, and winter and they run in schools, if I see a school while I am bass fishing , I usually switch to a small spoon and catch a few. I just originally asked the question about the stocking because thats the best time to take my currently out of school kids and keep their attention focused. 

I have also been told that on occasion ODNR will do some unannounced 'secret' stockings throughout the year if they have a bumper crop of fish from their hatcheries.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah the trout survive all year in Antrim. It gets to 40-50 feet deep and spring fed. I used to ride my bike to the trail all summer long and get there right about sunrise and you could/can hear and see them breaking after bait. Did fairly well using a Mepps size 3 plain silver. Usually from the platform to the Northwest Corner was best for me.


----------



## Crappy Fisherman (Apr 7, 2020)

Anyone know if Quarry Park in Marion or Blue Limestone in Delaware are still any good for the stocked trout?


----------



## Flyin40 (May 28, 2012)

The stocking at Antrim is delayed.
Hit Blue Limestone today and nothing and I didn’t see anyone catch anything when I was there


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Flyin40 said:


> The stocking at Antrim is delayed.
> Hit Blue Limestone today and nothing and I didn’t see anyone catch anything when I was there


Who told you it was delayed , the ODNR site says "NLT 10APR"?


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

It's on ODNR's Facebook & Twitter page.



Govbarney said:


> Who told you it was delayed , the ODNR site says "NLT 10APR"?


----------



## Flyin40 (May 28, 2012)

Govbarney said:


> Who told you it was delayed , the ODNR site says "NLT 10APR"?


As of Monday it said delayed on the ODNR site


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Years ago me and my buddy threw everything but the kitchen sink at them in Antrim. Lures, salmon eggs, scented bait, minnows, cheese and peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.
There were to old farts just away from us catching them and putting back whatever was smaller that what they had. My buddy snuck over and found out they were using mini marshmallows. Small hook on the bottom and 1 or 2 split shot about a foot and a half up. That way the marshmallows would float up from the bottom. Then a small plastic bobber on the line between the first 2 eyes and the hook on the bobber was not seated on the line, it moved freely and they watched that bobber to see when they had a bite.
We did the same thing and it no time at all we each had our limit.
The ones we caught were the golden ones.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Antrim is the only one that says delayed as of today. It will be interesting to see if the others continue? Maybe just because of all the foot traffic that place gets. Then add a bunch of fishermen on top of it, may be too much? We'll see if the smaller town reservoirs still get stocked in a week or so I guess. So far, they have.


----------



## Flyin40 (May 28, 2012)

I don’t think they will delay any others. I was at Antrim at the beginning of the week and it was packed. There was prob over 100 people just walking and riding bike but only a few people fishing. I would imagine after they stock that number will double so they are trying to avoid large numbers of people


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I too have used marshmallows.... caught the biggest on a minnow... caught the most on Berkeley Power Bait.


----------

